# Help me decide best Printer for Personal use



## sudhir_mangla (May 5, 2014)

I am looking  to buy a printer. I am interested in these 2 printer

1. Canon PIXMA E510
2. HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545

Although Wireless is not a requirement. I want to decide based on cartage cost, refill and Printer Quality. Please help me decide. My budge is around 4 to 5 thousand.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 5, 2014)

sudhir_mangla said:


> I am looking  to buy a printer. I am interested in these 2 printer
> 
> 1. Canon PIXMA E510
> 2. HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545
> ...



Canon PIXMA E510 @ 4300 is best.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 5, 2014)

EPSON L110 @6k
Great printer, very cheap prints@high quality(color)
I even posted a review somewhere here


----------



## kARTechnology (May 28, 2016)

jhonywalkar said:


> Great choice man you can find more printers in THIS PLACE at low price i hope it will help you



This thread is a year old. Mods???
 [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] he's posting spam to some websitte, all his new posts are the same. please look into it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> This thread is a year old. Mods???
> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] he's posting spam to some websitte, all his new posts are the same. please look into it.



Thanks for reporting. Action taken


----------

